# New M/H service point - Auchan Calais



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Just returned from a quick jaunt across the pond and pulled into the Calais Auchan service station to refuel and noticed there is a motorhome service point to the left of the pumps, can't say as i've noticed this before so I think its a new addition.

It might come in handy if you want to service your van and top up with diesel before or after the ferry.

As you pull into the service station keep to the left of the cash pumps and it can be seen there. Jeton for fresh water available from the cashier, didn't ask how much but toilet and waste water dumping is free. There is also a sink with a soap dispenser to wash your hands afterwards and a free air pump for your tyres.
It is in a separate lane that by passes the cash point.
I think it would also be possible to fill up with diesel at the same time as there is a HGV pump in the same lane next to the borne - you'd have to check this out with the cashier though. If not you will have to drive round again to get to the pumps.

Current price of diesel here (14/sep/06) is €1.06 p/ltr

You never know, one day UK filling stations will offer these facilities for us motorhomers, we live in hope :roll:










pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a great facility, Pete. I'm sure it's going to prove very useful.

Thanks for posting it  

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete-useful to know. As for your last sentence-don't hold your breath :roll:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just returned from a quick jaunt across the pond and pulled into the Calais Auchan service station to refuel and noticed there is a motorhome service point to the left of the pumps, can't say as i've noticed this before so I think its a new addition.
> 
> ...


Pete,

Thanks for that.

We often use the service point at the Auchan at Boulogne. The last we were there somebody had emptied a black water tank into the grey water drain completely blocking it. There had been no chemicals in the tank at all just raw waste. They never even had the decency to try and clean the mesh up.

I spoke with the girl working on the pumps and she stated it often happened overnight, it must have been a motorhome with a marine toilet with the amount of waste laying about. It did not help with others driving through he mess.

It only needs a few to get us all a bad name.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well done Auchan and thanks for pointing it out Pete.

I wonder if they'll build one in their Grand Synthe ( Dunkirk) car park ? That would be so useful for us as we try to empty all systems before we catch the ferry as we leave our van in a farm with no facilities.

Can you imagine Tesco or Sainsbury's building one ? 8O 

I feel an e-mail to Auchan coming on to voice my thanks....!

G


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

That has been there a while. I used it in May this year. Water is 40c but the rest is free

Dave

656


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:? 
Thanks peejay, very useful info. Trying to remember just where in Calais the Auchan is situated??
thanks for any info.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

eddied said:


> :?
> Thanks peejay, very useful info. Trying to remember just where in Calais the Auchan is situated??
> thanks for any info.
> saluti,
> eddied


They even have their own website in English - with full directions. They're doing a special offer on fuel - buy 35 euro worth and get 5 euro voucher back.

http://www.auchancalais.com/

( Click on Shopping Centre at top)
G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Fresh water 40c?? That's a bit warm


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I fink e means 40 cents . . :lol:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> I fink e means 40 cents . . :lol:


\/

Dave

656


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais Auchan*

 
Thanks to Grizzly for directions.
Know exactly where it is now - Calais Caravans is along there too - useful for bits and bobs.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We went through Auchan Dunkerque last week and didn't notice one there... bet there was though and I didn't notice it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> [
> They even have their own website in English - with full directions. They're doing a special offer on fuel - buy 35 euro worth and get 5 euro voucher back.
> http://www.auchancalais.com/
> G


Worth looking at the Auchan Calais website if you're going through. They have pages of printable money off vouchers for use in the shop - wine, cheese etc.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

656 wrote;



> That has been there a while. I used it in May this year. Water is 40c but the rest is free
> 
> Dave


Just as I suspected Dave, its probably been there ever since the pumps were moved from across the road, first time i've noticed it though.

grizzly wrote;



> Worth looking at the Auchan Calais website if you're going through. They have pages of printable money off vouchers for use in the shop - wine, cheese etc.


Funny you should say that, we had a €5 discount voucher from a previous visit and got another one this time round, but one thing I keep forgetting to do is check the money off vouchers before we leave, it seems i've missed out again on quite few savings on wine, story of my life :evil: :roll:

pete.


----------

